# Adding Sketchup model to photo



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

What is the easiest way to add or layer a sketchup model to a photo? I did it once and it was fairly easy, but I don't remember how I did it.

I want to show a model of a small over hang how it would look on a customers house


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Do you have adobe Photoshop? I don't know where to start otherwise.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Import the photo and then draw on it? Pretty simple. There are other ways but are harder and more time consuming using photo-match etc..


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Cole said:


> Import the photo and then draw on it? Pretty simple. There are other ways but are harder and more time consuming using photo-match etc..


The scale would be wrong, wouldn't it

Right now I have the model and the photo just have to add 1 to the other.
I may just try to add the model to the photo an then scale it.

When I did it it was easy but not easy enough that I remember it :laughing:


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

So what program are you using?!


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

rrk said:


> The scale would be wrong, wouldn't it
> 
> Right now I have the model and the photo just have to add 1 to the other.
> I may just try to add the model to the photo an then scale it.
> ...


You can scale the photo in Sketchup once imported. If you know some or one measurement/dimension in the photo, it's very easy to do.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

duburban said:


> So what program are you using?!


Sketchup Pro 2013 the new one


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Cole said:


> You can scale the photo in Sketchup once imported. If you know some or one measurement/dimension in the photo, it's very easy to do.


How do you scale the photo? I just scaled the model and it worked but somehow I lost the textures between the model view and the photomatch view. I must have a setting incorrect.

My brain must be going, I used to be able to do it easily but now, ..... so sad

They made a couple of changes in pro 2013 which should not have thrown me off but it did


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

I see what your doing now. I normally would export my model into the photo using photoshop. With photoshop I would isolate the model and layer it over the photo stretching it to fit the given proportions of the photo. 

If your only using sketchup then you should do a search on adding background to model tutorials. In that case the photo is added to a vertical surface and you can pull that surface around to make the proportions right.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

Easiest way?

Send it to me.


----------

